# ** NEW**See Thru Color Collection**



## user3 (May 4, 2006)

Please feel free to post any pics from the See Thru color collection in this thread.

***If possible please upload your pics into the Specktra Swatch Gallery. This will help members once the collection thread is removed.***
*
* Thank you all for your lovely pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ASKING QUESTIONS OR MAKING COMMENTS IN THIS THREAD. 
THIS IS A SWATCH ONLY THREAD.

THANKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bebs (May 4, 2006)

lipstain in rose de sheer
and 4 of 5 lipgelees

side by side of the other lipgelees from who's that lady so everybody can see the difference I tried putting them on my hand buy the light and flash washed them out sorry

picked up the rest of see thru color at the pro store and adding pictures


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 6, 2006)

Cellopink lipgelee (soory it's a bit blurry)


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 7, 2006)

Here are a few pictures I took (sorry some are so large!):


Rose De Sheer See Thru Lip Colour





Edited by Holstrom4, removed links to images no longer working


----------



## kannan (May 18, 2006)

from l to r: valentine's, jellilicious, goldensoft, saphoric, and cellopink


----------



## aznsmurfy (May 19, 2006)

Swatches! On paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...C/e6fdb3cd.jpg






Not So Shy!






Not So Shy! with Valentine's Lipgelee over it


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 1, 2006)

Rose de Sheer:





Rose de Sheer with Heartfelt Pink (LipGlass from Deja Rose collection):


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 13, 2006)

Lovin' it Light








Lovin' it Light with Morning Glory


----------

